# NLS crustacean food safe for bottom feeders?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

I've been feeding shrimp New Life Spectrum crustacean formula for quite awhile, with good results.

Now, I have lots of shrimp in a tank that also has lots of corydoras. I'm wondering if New Life Spectrum's crustacean formula is safe for corydoras, since they eat it as well. The crustacean formula appears to have more mineral content (from what I can tell).

I wrote NLS this question but have so far not received a response, after a week. So, I thought I'd ask the experts at BCAquaria!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a BCA expert but I would comment that the NLS food is safe for the cories. With the high protein content, it would help condition the fish for breeding also. That's how I fatten up the female pygmies to breed. I was feeding them the NLS community sinking pellets along with other stuff. If it's safe for shrimp, it'll be safe for the cories. The minut differences in added mineral content such as calcium would be good for the fish as well.



> "A high protein (50%) sinking micro-granule, fortified with Calcium for strong exoskeletal growth"
> Source: New Life Spectrum Premium Fish Food for Colour and Vitality


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Jobber604. I have a funny feeling that I asked this question before, but I couldn't find it in a forum search. The crustacean food does have added calcium. It's good to know that that is alright for non-crustaceans!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Just curious if you don't mind me asking. Were are you picking up this nls shrimp food? I don't remember seeing it lately in the local fish shops.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Jonney_boy. I am pretty sure that I got this from Big Als online using my BCA discount. However, now it's available other places. Aquariums West has NLS now, though I haven't checked for crustacean food specifically. I bought some NLS small fish food from them 2 weeks ago.

My shrimp seem to like the NLS shrimp food.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way, I have just heard back from NLS. They said that the crustacean food is safe to feed any fish in my tank.

It was the rudest letter I've ever received from a manufacturer, though. Not sure why! Probably the last time I'll buy an NLS product.


----------

